# How many Golden forums do you visit?



## justmejanis

Five! WOW!!!! Just this one for me. That is more than enough. I don't belong to any other forums either.


----------



## lovestofly

Just this one and I barely have time for it!


----------



## Jo Ellen

This one and the one I started 6 years ago when I brought Daisy home, TGRS.

TGRS is very strict, unlike this site. What you see happening here from time to time would never happen on TGRS. I suppose there's a price to pay for the freedom we have here.


----------



## Judi

What does TGRS stand for?


----------



## Jo Ellen

***********************


----------



## Judi

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## vrocco1

Just this one for me.


----------



## Jo Ellen

On TGRS, you couldn't post a question like this. There can be no mention of any other site. PMs are not private and controversial topics are not just closed but deleted, before anything starts.


----------



## Judi

Why do you come here if you have your own? Just curious.


----------



## Brandy's Mom

Jo Ellen, you forgot to mention that the site owner of TGRS bans people on a regular basis. Remember Pam and Lucy? Pam's stories were hilarious and we all looked forward to her next adventure. Pam made the mistake of posting her personal e-mail address and was banned within minutes.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Judi, sorry to confuse you ... haven't had a full cup of coffee yet this morning. It is not my site, I just meant that I started with that site when I first got Daisy. I'm just a lowly member :

Yep, I've been banned a couple of times myself, evil child that I am :curtain: Very heavy-handed admin over there. I've cursed that man a thousand times.


----------



## Judi

I thought that JoEllen was the "site owner".


----------



## BeauShel

I only belong to this golden forum, but technically I belong to two. The other is about all things and I have made alot of friends there and some people there directed me here.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Jo Ellen said:


> This one and the one I started 6 years ago when I brought Daisy home, TGRS.
> 
> TGRS is very strict, unlike this site. What you see happening here from time to time would never happen on TGRS. I suppose there's a price to pay for the freedom we have here.


I guess technically, I belong to two, but I don't go to TGRS anymore. For the reasons that JoEllen mentioned, I found this forum to be more relaxed and I have more fun reading the posts here.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I only visit this one


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

I'm only on this one.....it consumes enough of my time that I don't have any left over for any other forums. :


----------



## TheHooch

Heck I don;t even visit my own forum anymore. LOL

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

When I joined this forum two years ago, I also joined a couple others.... But I had more fun on this one and just quit going to the others. I've been to Chats a few times and posted some when all the Chat people joined here...

But I just don't have the time to be active on two forums....and this one always felt more like "home" to me...


----------



## RickGibbs

TGRS doesn't sound fun....lol

I'm sure I would've been banned pretty quickly. I know at times things can get heated here.....but Joe doesn't believe in deleting any posts, period.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Here's an interesting thought:

I'm thinking that the people who post exclusivley here are the ones who post a ton, and the ones who are on other boards don't have as many post's here....they may be posting the same amount, but it's spread out over more than one forum. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> TGRS doesn't sound fun....lol
> 
> I'm sure I would've been banned pretty quickly. I know at times things can get heated here.....but Joe doesn't believe in deleting any posts, period.


Hey, we should join over there....and then get banned.  Just for fun!!


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Hey, we should join over there....and then get banned.  Just for fun!!


lol.... Now I really want to. 

I'm game...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Hey, we should join over there....and then get banned.  Just for fun!!


ROFL! Believe me - it's easy to do! Been pretty much on the line there myself I think.

JoEllen - any contact with Pam? I soooo miss her postings - if anyone knows her whereabouts - please link her this site!

Crazy Lucy and her "Country Sized" Yorkie - oh what great stories - I wonder if she wrote a book?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> lol.... Now I really want to.
> 
> I'm game...


Ok...after lunch


----------



## Rob's GRs

Only only Golden board I go to is just this one. 


I no longer consider ChatEvo a Golden Board, but I do check that site out a couple of times a month.


----------



## TheHooch

RickGibbs said:


> TGRS doesn't sound fun....lol
> 
> I'm sure I would've been banned pretty quickly. I know at times things can get heated here.....but Joe doesn't believe in deleting any posts, period.


TGRS ain't fun at all. You couldn;t ask a question without getting have you searched our forum. Yuck!!!!! I saw them do that to a couple of people and just left.

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch

ChatEvil is still around???? LOL

Hooch


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Rob's GRs said:


> Only only Golden board I go to is just one.
> 
> 
> I no longer consider ChatEvo a Golden Board, but I do check that site out a couple of times a month.


You know what? I'm glad that ChatEvo went the way it did....we got a bunch of really cool members because of it. Is that selfish??? Oh well.


----------



## RickGibbs

TheHooch said:


> TGRS ain't fun at all. You couldn;t ask a question without getting have you searched our forum. Yuck!!!!! I saw them do that to a couple of people and just left.


I don't mind people asking questions without searching first.....I'll search for them.

A lot of people just aren't savy that way, and I don't have a problem with that.

I've seen gaming sites that are pretty stict like that, too. Banning people for starting a thread with a similar topic already posted.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Only this one... I hate chat Goldens now with the new format. The others are so small and inactive that I don't bother. I don't like overly moderated forums either, so I don't like the major Whippet one... too much fluff and no serious discussion. I don't go on any board but this one these days.


----------



## TheHooch

RickGibbs said:


> I don't mind people asking questions without searching first.....I'll search for them.
> 
> A lot of people just aren't savy that way, and I don't have a problem with that.
> 
> I've seen gaming sites that are pretty stict like that, too. Banning people for starting a thread with a similar topic already posted.


That was kind of my thing too. I mean just last night there was a thread started on bully sticks. It took me all of a minute ot find the thread and post it for him. I just never understood their approach as it comes off rude. I would have quit before being banned.

What if you have an emergency you want a quick answer too. The next response you see is not help but someone basically calling you lazy. LOL

Hooch


----------



## cubbysan

RickGibbs said:


> I don't mind people asking questions without searching first.....I'll search for them.
> 
> A lot of people just aren't savy that way, and I don't have a problem with that.
> 
> I've seen gaming sites that are pretty stict like that, too. Banning people for starting a thread with a similar topic already posted.


A question asked a year ago, may not necessarily get the same answers as today. New members have new expertise, and things change.

I belong to this one and Chat Evo. I probably only post to Chat Evo a couple times a month.


----------



## TheHooch

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Here's an interesting thought:
> 
> I'm thinking that the people who post exclusivley here are the ones who post a ton, and the ones who are on other boards don't have as many post's here....they may be posting the same amount, but it's spread out over more than one forum.
> 
> Just a thought.


I am thinking your correct in your think there. could you imagine Rick having that many posts on three boards. ROFL He would be single and without dogs or living with them in the house with fecal matter everywhere. ROFLMBO

Hooch


----------



## Jazzys Mom

I belong and post to 2 forums for Goldens and a ton of forums for scrapbooking! I signed up for ChatGoldens but didn't like it much so never posted. I like this forum and the other one I am on and split my time between them. I've been on the other Golden forum for about 3 + years now!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I did used to post a TON on one other GR forum that basically has died bc it changed formats (not chat Goldens) and I was on there for a decade. I miss those folks- none of them came over here.


----------



## TheHooch

I kind of moved from forum to forum as they kill themselves off with forum changes. I can't even remember where a few of us moved from when we originally went to ChatGoldens now known as ChatEvil.

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9

Currently, I only visit this GR forum. I have an all breed forum that I love too.


----------



## Scorpio118

OMG - you guys have NEVER been to the :satan: site? You havent LIVED until you've been banned from THAT place!!!

FRIGGIN LOSER PYSCHO CONTROL FREAK HEARTLESS [email protected]$TARD!!! (and those were some of the nice names I called him!!)


----------



## dana

what site??


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Scorpio118 said:


> OMG - you guys have NEVER been to the :satan: site? You havent LIVED until you've been banned from THAT place!!!
> 
> FRIGGIN LOSER PYSCHO CONTROL FREAK HEARTLESS [email protected]$TARD!!! (and those were some of the nice names I called him!!)


HUH?????????


----------



## Jo Ellen

Guess you had to be there 

TGRS.


----------



## RickGibbs

***********************.....

Right?

Jeremy and I are gonna join and get banned after he gets back from lunch...


----------



## RickGibbs

dot net

Jeremy back from lunch yet?


----------



## Lexie's Mom

oh i'm in LOL


----------



## RickGibbs

I'm sure we could just start one of our existing conversations and get banned from them....

I already know what name I'm going with, too.


----------



## TheHooch

I haven't been banded anywhere in a while.


----------



## TheHooch

RickGibbs said:


> I'm sure we could just start one of our existing conversations and get banned from them....
> 
> I already know what name I'm going with, too.


Say it ain't so RickJen. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

TheHooch said:


> Say it ain't so RickJen. ROFL
> 
> Hooch


Oh crap....that's better. Okay, I'll be RickJen.

I was gonna go with Dog.....but your idea is much better.

I AM RICKJEN....BOW DOWN BEFORE ME!!! 

That'll be my signature over there for the 10 minutes I have access....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm a member on the other site. I've never been banned from there, but something changed and I never went back. One thing I did when I did post there, I asked for permission before starting a thread regarding certain things. Like business related stuff.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> dot net
> 
> Jeremy back from lunch yet?


OK. I'm back....let's go.... Moderator's......MOUNT UP!!!! (like from Young Guns)


----------



## cubbysan

Good Luck Guys!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## TheHooch

I am otta here for a quick run to a foreign land. LOL

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis

Oh I wish I could be a fly on the wall! Now you boys have fun and don't get into too much trouble!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: Did you guys choose to work for the Devil?


----------



## RickGibbs

Kimm said:


> :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: Did you guys choose to work for the Devil?


Nope.....I think we're doing the work of the Lord right now....


----------



## TheHooch

I can't see we can do much work until we have a certain number os posts. LOL

Hooch <---has already worked on the good side once now filling my oats LOL


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

OK, let's see some posts!!!! :FIREdevil


----------



## TheHooch

I am old bald dawg over there

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

TheHooch said:


> I am old bald dawg over there
> 
> Hooch


I guessed that....

Their site is SLOW!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: I remember when folks on another forum struck over there. Don't forget, some of the members are very nice people...okay?


----------



## TheHooch

RickGibbs said:


> I guessed that....
> 
> Their site is SLOW!!!!!


Tell me about it. Plus I thought I was going to have to email the administrator for permission to join. I nearly never figured it out.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

First post.....12,344 to go.


----------



## RickGibbs

Kimm said:


> :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: I remember when folks on another forum struck over there. Don't forget, some of the members are very nice people...okay?


I don't want to be mean to anyone......just be me.

Jeremy suggested a conversation about assless chaps for dogs....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

All I really want is to read Rick's post.....but the page is so slow!!!

P.s. I'm Katiesdaddy over there.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

So sllooooowwwwww.....argh.


----------



## RickGibbs

forum espionage...


----------



## TheHooch

I have been trying to get on Rick's New member thread for 5 minutes now.

Hooch


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> So sllooooowwwwww.....argh.


This is going to make me crazy!!!


----------



## RickGibbs

I'm really appreciating Joe's work here right now.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

I can finally see it....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

I've been trying to reply for about 2.5 minutes....and counting.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Like watching paint dry - eh? LOL


----------



## TheHooch

I have posted to your post Rick and came back over here and posted five here and that one still hasn't posted. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Carsonsdaddy said:


> This is going to make me crazy!!!


I think I would quit just because I couldn't stand how FREAKIN' slow it is. Let's see what I can see now that it's been loading FOREVER...


----------



## RickGibbs

I don't know...by the time I'm able to post and be banned, I may have expired due to old age.....

Are they always that slow? Almost makes me feel bad for messing with them...

almost


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

RickGibbs said:


> I don't know...by the time I'm able to post and be banned, I may have expired due to old age.....
> 
> Are they always that slow? Almost makes me feel bad for messing with them...
> 
> almost


Well, let's see, I've been waiting since I posted last....5 minutes to load your thread...

I should just ask you on here...have you posted anything new????


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Just that much was worth it. You'll all be gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## TheHooch

Dang I don't think my surgerically repaired heart could stand to be a member over there very long. That place is so slow it takes the fun out of it.

Hooch


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

TheHooch said:


> Dang I don't think my surgerically repaired heart could stand to be a member over there very long. That place is so slow it takes the fun out of it.
> 
> Hooch


Agreed...yikes...I can't believe anyone waits that long to post/read posts. 

Did you see Jeremy's avatar?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Agreed...yikes...I can't believe anyone waits that long to post/read posts.
> 
> Did you see Jeremy's avatar?


It's pretty good huh?


----------



## TheHooch

No I am scared to look around ca9use I am afraid I will get hung up in outer cyberspace. 

Hooch <---thinking Johnwa has it figured out.....one way to keep people from other forums coming there is kill them with slowness


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Carsonsdaddy said:


> It's pretty good huh?


Yes...you are quite attractive. Mrs. Carsonsdaddy should be watching out for the ladies!!! :heartbeat


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

TheHooch said:


> No I am scared to look around ca9use I am afraid I will get hung up in outer cyberspace.
> 
> Hooch <---thinking Johnwa has it figured out.....one way to keep people from other forums coming there is kill them with slowness


LOL....:doh:


----------



## RickGibbs

Any ideas on a better topic than doggy assless chaps?


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

RickGibbs said:


> Any ideas on a better topic than doggy assless chaps?


What's wrong with doggy assless chaps??? I want to see you get banned in record time...hurry up, I could be watching Dr. Phil!!!! :311taunt-


----------



## TheHooch

RickGibbs said:


> Any ideas on a better topic than doggy assless chaps?


What is wrong with the speed of the forum???????? ROFLMBO


----------



## lovestofly

Oh keep us posted, I was going to try and join just to read everything but don't think I could take it if it's that slow. Ok, I'll shut up and just read what you guys have to say!! LOL!!!


----------



## TheHooch

New reply in your thread Rick. Don't be drinking anything when the page finally loads.

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis

Ditto here. I was going to join but wanted to do it today! LOL. Plus, I just couldn't come up with a catchy username. Not to mention that question about why I want to join their forum!!!


----------



## RickGibbs

You have to be a member to read, too, right? That sounds familiar....


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

TheHooch said:


> New reply in your thread Rick. Don't be drinking anything when the page finally loads.
> 
> Hooch


OMG, I actually laughed out loud...this should be a nice segue into the awesome assless chaps discussion....


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

RickGibbs said:


> You have to be a member to read, too, right? That sounds familiar....


Yes, I had to log in....


----------



## TheHooch

How repressive, having to be a member to read. Let's hide all that knowledge away from peoiple. LOL

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch

I bet GriffynsMom never knew this thread was going to take this turn. Or did she??? LOL 

Hooch


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

TheHooch said:


> How repressive, having to be a member to read. Let's hide all that knowledge away from peoiple. LOL
> 
> Hooch


Especially since it takes several years to actually become a member on their site....I have aged considerably just trying to read it today!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

:hijacked:


TheHooch said:


> I bet GriffynsMom never knew this thread was going to take this turn. Or did she??? LOL
> 
> Hooch


:hijacked:

I looked at the other site - you guys are baaaaaad!


----------



## Jo Ellen

What are you dudes doing ?? I'm on my way over there to check it out. I've been a staple there forever.

Many people over there are very nice ... Heather r, Cypress, Janet, dogrunner, Cham, Rusty. Hey, who's Bald Dawg ... that's a new one!

I have to be careful here, don't want to go down with y'all. I have friends over there 

Hey, but if you really want some drama, start something with CanadianGolden. I'll say no more :doh:

Dang, it is slow. It's been doing that sometimes lately, actually alot lately. I think it's maintenance time, it's not usually like that.

Oh jesus ... you guys are toast. Who's bald dawg? 

Don't give me away guys :curtain:


----------



## Jo Ellen

who's jenny zuke?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Bald Dawg is Hooch


----------



## Heidi36oh

Just this one, it's hard to keep up how it is...lol


----------



## Jo Ellen

Gryffin's mom, how long you think this is going to take? Maybe johnwa is eating dinner .... i give it another hour.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> What's wrong with doggy assless chaps??? I want to see you get banned in record time...hurry up, I could be watching Dr. Phil!!!! :311taunt-


Ok, now Oprah's on!!!! What's taking so long??? Get banned already!


----------



## RickGibbs

Our thread got deleted...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

OUr chaps thread.....disappeared. :lol:


----------



## Maggies mom

Holy Crap...I have signed on over there and its taken 3 minutes to pull up a post.......


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Carsonsdaddy said:


> OUr chaps thread.....disappeared. :lol:


I noticed...you are well on your way to getting banned....

So did your intro thread...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

So did your New Member one....


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> So did your New Member one....


What? Why did that one get deleted?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> What? Why did that one get deleted?


Who knows.....why does anything get deleted???


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

RickGibbs said:


> What? Why did that one get deleted?


Did you get banned???


----------



## Jo Ellen

well guys ... johnwa's not stupid, he's just ... he's just johnwa :


----------



## RickGibbs

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Did you get banned???


I can't tell yet......it's too slow.


----------



## Maggies mom

NOw I keep getting a message saying reading mode only.... What is up with that....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Carsonsdaddy said:


> OUr chaps thread.....disappeared. :lol:


Strike One! :


----------



## TheHooch

I'm banned!!!!!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm sure he reads all the forums and this one IS public...He probably knew what you were up to before you even joined...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

RickGibbs said:


> What? Why did that one get deleted?


Strike Two! :


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

TheHooch said:


> I'm banned!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hooch


Out! :

I agree with Kimm - I think he saw you coming. ROFL


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

TheHooch said:


> I'm banned!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hooch


You got banned first??? Good job, but Oprah's almost 1/4 of the way over....hurry up Rick and Jeremy!!!! :


----------



## Scorpio118

Jo Ellen said:


> well guys ... johnwa's not stupid, he's just ... he's just johnwa :


 
THE HELL HE IS - HE IS THE DEVIL!!!!!

OMG - I cant believe you guys posted AND got deleted... HA! g'head and ASK WHY!!! That calls for an instant BANNED AND DELETED!!!!

What a control freak!! IDIOT!!


----------



## RickGibbs

Looks like all posts are being moderated now. I tried to repost my intro and it said it would be added shortly......


----------



## TheHooch

I can't sign on.

That is what I like about this forum it is open.

Johnwa is still Johnwa has been the 4 years I have known of him. He would make a really good successor to Castro.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Out! :
> 
> I agree with Kimm - I think he saw you coming. ROFL


I tried to tell them...I remember when they banned Pastor Bob for posting a photo of his Golden that appeared in GR Weekly. I never did understand that.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Kimm said:


> I tried to tell them...I remember when they banned Pastor Bob for posting a photo of his Golden that appeared in GR Weekly. I never did understand that.


He probably didn't think it was really PB's Golden. I didn't know PB was on there! Imagine - banning a Pastor! :no:


----------



## RickGibbs

Wow....how did Hooch get banned first?


----------



## lovestofly

RickGibbs said:


> Wow....how did Hooch get banned first?


 
He must be GOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Griffyn'sMom said:


> He probably didn't think it was really PB's Golden. I didn't know PB was on there! Imagine - banning a Pastor! :no:


That was way back in 2003 I believe...


----------



## TheHooch

I think it was the speed of the forum Chaps my A** comment. ROFL

I think you guys give Johnwa wayyyyy to much credit!!!! He knew we were coming I doubt that. LOL

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch

It wasn;t the first time nor will it be the last time I have been banned from there. LOL

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

I believe I was just banned...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

I believe I was also just banned....


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Finally....now I can go watch TV....since all the excitement's over....

J/K....you guys are crazy!!!


----------



## RickGibbs

Forums are currently in read-only mode for all users. 
*RickJen*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons: Note: Please read the announcement in the accouncements forum, if applicable.

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## TheHooch

Bout time you guys caught up with me. LOL Hopefully he didn;t ban Jo Ellen since she posted in there.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

And we didn't even really get going.... 

That's a little strict for me......


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Sounds like Johnwa should give Castro a call about taking over.... :uhoh:


----------



## Maggies mom

RickGibbs said:


> Forums are currently in read-only mode for all users.
> *RickJen*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons: Note: Please read the announcement in the accouncements forum, if applicable.
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


Rick ..Im getting the same message and I havent even posted today


----------



## RickGibbs

TheHooch said:


> Hopefully he didn;t ban Jo Ellen since she posted in there.


Where did she post? I never got to see hers..... I sure hope she didn't get banned. I didn't want to get anyone else in trouble....


----------



## TheHooch

Was to me also. I can't help his site is slower than dirt. I just pointed it out. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch

RickGibbs said:


> Where did she post? I never got to see hers..... I sure hope she didn't get banned. I didn't want to get anyone else in trouble....


She answered in your new member thread

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

Maggies mom said:


> Rick ..Im getting the same message and I havent even posted today


So maybe I'm not banned?

Hooch....how did you know you were banned?


----------



## TheHooch

I can't sign back in

Hooch


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> Forums are currently in read-only mode for all users.
> *RickJen*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons: Note: Please read the announcement in the accouncements forum, if applicable.
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, *the administrator may have disabled *your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


That's the part that makes me think we've been banned.


----------



## TheHooch

I can't even get in there to get that message. ROFL I got that message while trying to post to the new member thread and then it was gone.

Hooch


----------



## Jo Ellen

Yeah, you're banned. Not sure what's up with Maggie'sMom since she didn't post ??

I'm going over there now to see if I'm banned :uhoh:


----------



## Jo Ellen

uh oh


----------



## Jo Ellen

why would i be banned ????????????????????????


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

It looks like RickJen and Katiesdaddy are still logged in, so maybe you're not banned.....yet.

Jo Ellen is still logged in too...


----------



## Jo Ellen

**** 

**** **** ****


----------



## Jo Ellen

I didn't do anything, GAWD!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Jo Ellen said:


> I didn't do anything, GAWD!


It says you are still logged in as an active member....don't panic yet.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> It says you are still logged in as an active member....don't panic yet.


But so did Hooch's after he was banned.....I think. I saw it anyways.

Also....how can you see that....I can't even get into the forum.....


----------



## TheHooch

Surely he didn't Jo Ellen.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> But so did Hooch's after he was banned.....I think. I saw it anyways.
> 
> Also....how can you see that....I can't even get into the forum.....


Yeah....I can't get in to see that either...

If you go to Hooches profile, does it show him as banned?


----------



## Jo Ellen

See, this **** PISSES me off!! I've been over there for 6-1/2 years. Check out the post about Daisy's ACL surgery .... show me another thread on there with as many replies. It was g*ddammned epic. And this is what I get ... for NOTHING. 

F*ck him.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Ok i missed all the fun. I just went over there to join and it says it is down for maintenance on the register part. I was gonna register as BigA$$biatch. LOL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Well I'm going home....I'll check in the morning to see if it's still saying the same thing.

Later.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Jo Ellen said:


> See, this **** PISSES me off!! I've been over there for 6-1/2 years. Check out the post about Daisy's ACL surgery .... show me another thread on there with as many replies. It was g*ddammned epic. And this is what I get ... for NOTHING.
> 
> F*ck him.


Would it say banned under your name like it would here?

Cause if so, you're not banned. I can still see all your posts, including the ones about Daisy's surgery. I don't know why I can get in and other people can't, but I've had trouble logging in before.

If he banned you for this, that's the lamest s**t I've ever seen.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

RickGibbs said:


> Yeah....I can't get in to see that either...
> 
> If you go to Hooches profile, does it show him as banned?


I can't find Hooch's profile, because all the posts he posted in are gone.

Everyone else is showing up under members who are currently logged on.


----------



## TheHooch

Jo Ellen I hope this is a maintenance and you are not banned. You mean he leaves the profil up with banned on it??? Lovely!!! I have three or four there now. Yippee!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Jo Ellen

I don't think it would say anything about me being banned, I just wouldn't be able to log in anymore, like I can't now. I'll just disappear and no one will ever know what became of me or Daisy ... Cham, Janet, Cypress. Just like what happened to Vic and Buddy, and Barb. 

This sucks!

You know, I know this is cyberspace and I have a real life and real friends and real balance but gosh darnit, we get attached to some people on these forums. 

I'm totally pissed right now but somewhere underneath all this, I'm feeling really sad :bawling:


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Jo Ellen said:


> I don't think it would say anything about me being banned, I just wouldn't be able to log in anymore, like I can't now. I'll just disappear and no one will ever know what became of me or Daisy ... Cham, Janet, Cypress. Just like what happened to Vic and Buddy, and Barb.
> 
> This sucks!
> 
> You know, I know this is cyberspace and I have a real life and real friends and real balance but gosh darnit, we get attached to some people on these forums.
> 
> I'm totally pissed right now but somewhere underneath all this, I'm feeling really sad :bawling:


That does suck...I can't believe he would ban you just for posting in a deleted thread...how lame. Don't be too sad - GRF is still awesome. Maybe you could sign back up over there with another name and recruit your TGRS friends to come here!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

They go by IP addresses...It does sometimes pay to use different usernames on forums. Then a person is not so easily recognizable....


----------



## TheHooch

This really sucks Jo Ellen. This is what happened to me back in the Pastor Bob picture fiasco just because I Pmed and expressed my opinion that he was wrong. You didn;t even do that your problem was you didn;t come to his defense saying this is usually a really fast forum and Johnwa is God.

He Chaps my A** opps there that is again

Hooch


----------



## Jo Ellen

I e-mailed him, let's see what he has to say. 

He pisses me off too ... gee, can you tell 

He's lost so many great members through the years, like Pastor Bob and Vic and Barb and many others. He just doesn't care, apparently.


----------



## TheHooch

Dang I didn;t make the list. LOL I never got to stay around long enough in there for anyone to know me.

Can't wait to see what he says.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

Kimm said:


> They go by IP addresses...It does sometimes pay to use different usernames on forums. Then a person is not so easily recognizable....


Very easy to reset your IP address though....


----------



## RickGibbs

Well, I certainly didn't want to get anyone else banned....


----------



## TheHooch

Well I did...but only me you and Jeremy!!!!!!! Dang it!!!

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

Well, I can try again on a new IP address when I go home and see if I'm getting the same message....

Mary was getting it too. And she didn't even post, right?


----------



## Jo Ellen

It's not your fault, Hooch ... or anyone's here.


----------



## mybuddy

Jo Ellen!!
Were you banned from TGRS? What happened. I am looking through these posts here but see you are on and thought you could save me the time. I am just too anxious and cant navigate properly! OMG...YIKES...

I still dont know why I lost my privleges there. I have no idea actually..was never told. I think it is because I am friends with Doreen...she was banned for being nice. Oh, I should mention here though, that TGRS, as strict as it is, is an amazing place for information. There are some fantastic, knowlegable people over there. Also the site owner, as strict as he is, really does seem to know his stuff when it comes to doggies. He does have some good points, heh Jo Ellen. Hey, are you banned because you mentioned my name? :doh: 

Ahhh, we all need a group hug....we can put Daddy J in the middle so he can spank us all.:


----------



## mybuddy

oh Jo Ellen....typhoon day today...no work!!! Yeah!!!! Oh, just waiting for it to hit now..seems like it is pretty close. Wish you were me?


----------



## Maggies mom

RickGibbs said:


> Well, I can try again on a new IP address when I go home and see if I'm getting the same message....
> 
> Mary was getting it too. And she didn't even post, right?


right i logged on but didnt post... and got the same message....


----------



## Jo Ellen

VIC !!! I'm going to PM you.

Typhoon? Oh my gosh ..... this is EXCITING! I think? Is it? You're not going to blow away are you? You got your rubber dingy handy?


----------



## TheHooch

Yuck typhoon!!!!!!!!!!! RUN!!!!!!!!! So lucky we have had no hurricanes so far. As much as I need rain I don;t need it THAT much.

Hooch


----------



## mybuddy

OK JO Ellen..will watch for your PM

Hooch...Jo Ellen...the typhoon hasnt hit yet. They cancelled all work last night and expected to wake up to lots of wind and rain but nothing as of yet. I am watching the news and think it is just coming now. It is heading straight for Hualien ( where I live ) so this is why everything is closed for the day. 

I have been here through countless typhoons and they are always nothing but big rain storms. A few were major but am sure today will just be a relaxing day with Buddy and the tv!


----------



## MissNikkisMom

I belong to a golden group on msn too.


----------



## dana

whats it called?


----------



## Jo Ellen

Can I change my vote now? :


----------



## TheHooch

I'm sorry Jo Ellen 

Hooch


----------



## Jo Ellen

LOL -- I'm over it, Hooch !!!

arty:arty:arty:


----------



## cubbysan

Jo Ellen, did you get banned? What about Maggie'sMom?


----------



## TheHooch

Has he answered your email yet?????

I am still waiting on an answer from my email to Rochelle about why she banded me 4 years ago. ROFL Talking about being over something.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom

cubbysan said:


> Jo Ellen, did you get banned? What about Maggie'sMom?


I better not ..I never did posted to any threads.. all I did was log on.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Maggies mom said:


> I better not ..I never did posted to any threads.. all I did was log on.....


Mary, they probably banned you for logging on with Rick, Jeremy, and Hooch. LMAOOOO!!!!! Guilt by association. LMAOOOO!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

No answer to my e-mail. I'm getting a message now that the forum is down for maintenance. I have a feeling that's what everyone is seeing. I still think I've been banned. Time will tell.

Que sera sera... 

:jamming:


----------



## Maggies mom

Brinkleysmom said:


> Mary, they probably banned you for logging on with Rick, Jeremy, and Hooch. LMAOOOO!!!!! Guilt by association. LMAOOOO!!!


I logged on after it was said and done... The site was sooooooooooooooo slow I couldnt get around it... every time I clicked on a thread it would take more than 3 minutes to load


----------



## TheHooch

Jo Ellen said:


> Que sera sera...
> 
> :jamming:


Now there was something I knew Jo Ellen. What follows "Que sera sera?? What ever will be, will be."

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom

TheHooch said:


> Now there was something I knew Jo Ellen. What follows "Que sera sera?? What ever will be, will be."
> 
> Hooch


And then "the future is ours to see" LOL!!!


----------



## TheHooch

There ya go!!!! Anyone else for a sing along??? LOL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom

TheHooch said:


> There ya go!!!! Anyone else for a sing along??? LOL
> 
> Hooch


Sure!!! LMAOOO!!!! Ready, 99 bottles of beer on the wall. ROFLAMOOOO


----------



## RickGibbs

I should mention that I was pre-banned from the Gold Post, too....


----------



## TheHooch

RickGibbs said:


> I should mention that I was pre-banned from the Gold Post, too....


Huh???? I am lost.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom

TheHooch said:


> Huh???? I am lost.
> 
> Hooch


Okay we can sing that song too. Here we go now. Drop kick me Jesus through the goal post of life. LMAOOOO!!! Sorry, its late. LOL!!!


----------



## TheHooch

Now that was an excellant one. ROFLMBO

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

TheHooch said:


> Huh???? I am lost.


The Gold Post....another golden forum I was banned from....before I even joined....


----------



## Brinkleysmom

RickGibbs said:


> The Gold Post....another golden forum I was banned from....before I even joined....


Gold Post, Goal Post, who the hell cares, we were all drop kicked through the goal posts of life from there. LOL!!!! And we are all the better for it. LOL!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs

Uh.....I wonder what this means..... My name has been changed from RickJen to RickJenx....


Forums are currently in read-only mode for all users. 
*RickJenx*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons: Note: Please read the announcement in the accouncements forum, if applicable.


----------



## RickGibbs

I AM RICKJEN....BOW DOWN BEFORE ME!!!!!

It doesn't work with RickJenx....


----------



## TheHooch

RickGibbs said:


> The Gold Post....another golden forum I was banned from....before I even joined....


One I have never heard of so I must not have been banned. YET!!!!! :satan::satan::satan::satan:

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch

RickGibbs said:


> Uh.....I wonder what this means..... My name has been changed from RickJen to RickJenx....
> 
> 
> Forums are currently in read-only mode for all users.
> *RickJenx*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons: Note: Please read the announcement in the accouncements forum, if applicable.


 
LOL Means your marked for removal????

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom

TheHooch said:


> LOL Means your marked for removal????
> 
> Hooch


OMG!!! Are you serious?? What is the problem over there?? Talk about tight ass. WOW!!! That guy will have more than chaps hurting him. LMAOOO!!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

only one, really do not have time for any other, but there seems to be a new site called rickjen, should i look into this site?


----------



## TheHooch

sophie said:


> only one, really do not have time for any other, but there seems to be a new site called rickjen, should i look into this site?


Now that has me in the floor. Help someone help me back up.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

TheHooch said:


> One I have never heard of so I must not have been banned. YET!!!!! :satan::satan::satan::satan:


The Gold Post is LaurJen's private GR forum, invite only...

If you haven't already received your invite, you probably never will....

I think Maggies Mom is a member over there...

just kidding...


----------



## TheHooch

Oh geez a place I could go and blow of steam about you and Jeremy. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom

TheHooch said:


> Oh geez a place I could go and blow of steam about you and Jeremy. ROFL
> 
> Hooch


Okay now I am lost. Which site are we talking about now?????!!!!!! :bowl::bowl::bowl: I cant keep up anymore. LOL!!


----------



## RickGibbs

TheHooch said:


> Oh geez a place I could go and blow of steam about you and Jeremy. ROFL
> 
> Hooch


They might like you then.... :lol:


----------



## TheHooch

ROFL maybe I could sneak in under that pretense. 

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

TheHooch said:


> ROFL maybe I could sneak in under that pretense.
> 
> Hooch


It's been tried...... They are VERY exclusive..... lol

How is it that this thread got to 22 pages?


----------



## Brinkleysmom

RickGibbs said:


> It's been tried...... They are VERY exclusive..... lol
> 
> How is it that this thread got to 22 pages?


Because of all the forums LOL!!!


----------



## TheHooch

RickGibbs said:


> It's been tried...... They are VERY exclusive..... lol
> 
> How is it that this thread got to 22 pages?


Think it was me and you and Jeremy again. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Scorpio118

HA HA HA HA - did y'all think I was lying when I said Johnwa was an ******* extraordinaire :no: 

OMG - this post went from 4 pages to 22 in a matter of hours - YOU GUYS ARE GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jo-Ellen.......... you should have left that site YEARS AGO my friend!! Its SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not worth it!!!! (you know Im right!!) :smooch:


----------



## Judi

*I was banned from "Goldens Only"*

and I was never given a reason.
This happened after I sent the "Moderator" a package of gifts!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Gifts???

Still banned. No e-mail.

Good thing y'all like me :uhoh:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Judi said:


> and I was never given a reason.
> This happened after I sent the "Moderator" a package of gifts!


Wait - he actually gave you his address? That's so unlike him!


----------



## Judi

Gifts for a holiday. No thank you until I nagged to get one. Gifts both for the "Moderator" who is not a "him" and her five Goldens. Didn't acknowledge dog gifts until I nagged some more.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Wait - he actually gave you his address? That's so unlike him!


I think she's speaking of another forum. Not TGRS...


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm confused


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Judi was saying she was banned from someone else's forum.


----------



## Judi

*Kimm is correct.*

"Goldens Only".


----------



## Jo Ellen

Judi, what forum are you talking about?


----------



## Judi

You could scroll above.
"Goldens Only".


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Ok, you all got me curious about TGRS so I went there, registered and it took FOREVER to be able to post anything! Have to say though, the topics look really informative ---- IF you can navigate their system with the *s----l----o----w* response of the pages loading! Also, whatever i posted did not appear for at least 1/2 hour! What's that all about?? From what you all say, this guy sounds like he has a real control problem. I did say something about the slow response of page loading so we'll see what happens there! It does look interesting though ---- lots of information on Ch. names and such.
Meant to say my name over there is Flirtsmom. Also, I cannot edit anything there either

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jo Ellen

It's still slow even after he did the maintenance last night?

Your post did not appear right away because he's reviewing it first before he allows it to post. That's a control thing, yes. And the reason why you can't edit, as well. You can't go back and change anything you wrote. Basically it prevents people from posting something that violates the forum rules (i.e., e-mail addresses and any type of information that's "too" personal) and then going back and changing it before johnwa notices.

I still don't get why I was banned for just acknowledging a new member, even though the new member was a prank ... why would he automatically assume I was involved in that, as opposed to just acknowledging someone new ??? Throw away the good with the bad, I guess. What the heck, it's his board, he can do whatever he wants with it but still ....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Hey, I got changed to Katiesdaddyx too.....***?!?!?


----------



## Jazzys Mom

I'll bet the x is for x'd out! I'm sure its not for kisses and hugs!xoxoxo:

JoEllen, I can't believe the jerk banned you after all the time you have been on that forum ----- just for being nice and acknowledging a new member no matter WHO they were! Its just not right!!! What a control freak jerk!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jo Ellen

After just for that, after all this time, and without even acknowledging me.

I thought I was a VIP !! LOL


----------



## AnnaBanana

I used to post on ChatGoldens until it blew up, now only over here. I don't post here as much bc I have another forum obsession, thenest.com (for newlyweds). Before that, wedding planning it was theknot.com. I know, ridiculous right?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

AnnaBanana said:


> I used to post on ChatGoldens until it blew up, now only over here. I don't post here as much bc I have another forum obsession, thenest.com (for newlyweds). Before that, wedding planning it was theknot.com. I know, ridiculous right?


Naw....you're a woman....you can get away with it..... :


----------



## RickGibbs

Jo Ellen said:


> After just for that, after all this time, and without even acknowledging me.
> 
> I thought I was a VIP !! LOL


Did he put an "x" after your name too?


----------



## Jo Ellen

Where are you going that you see x's? When I get that one page that says I don't have sufficient privileges, my name is the same, just Jo Ellen.


----------



## RickGibbs

Jo Ellen said:


> Where are you going that you see x's? When I get that one page that says I don't have sufficient privileges, my name is the same, just Jo Ellen.


That's where Jeremy and I are seeing the x after our names.....I wonder about Old Bald Dawg.....


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Hey, I got changed to Katiesdaddyx too.....***?!?!?


It's possible this guy has a "spy" here and is aware of you guys joining his forum as a joke. Sounds like a REALLY fun forum...I am so bummed I am not a member there!


----------



## Jo Ellen

A spy?? :uhoh:


----------



## Scorpio118

AnnaBanana said:


> I used to post on ChatGoldens until it blew up, now only over here. I don't post here as much bc I have another forum obsession, thenest.com (for newlyweds). Before that, wedding planning it was theknot.com. I know, ridiculous right?


 
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA - one obsession at a time I guess..........

Gee - just think what's gonna happen when you pregnant - then have the baby - then........... :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Judi

I don't know why I was banned from "Goldens Only". I tried to communicate and found a dead end.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Probably nothing you did - some of the forum owners & moderators are just weird and like to have control over everyone in the universe! Thats why I like it here and at the other Golden forum I am on ---- nice moderators and nice people!

jazzys Mom


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Jazzys Mom said:


> Probably nothing you did - some of the forum owners & moderators are just weird and like to have control over everyone in the universe! Thats why I like it here and at the other Golden forum I am on ---- nice moderators and nice people!
> 
> jazzys Mom


Awww....shucks...thanks.


----------



## ty823

There should be a 'Thread Hall of Fame' on this site... this would be in it


----------



## Judi

I would still like to know one way or the other.
Someone who I used to be in touch with went to visit the Moderator at least twice.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

only this one... I started out at another but I couldn't stand the moderator. Luckily I found my way here!!


----------



## RickGibbs

Lego&Jacub said:


> ...but I couldn't stand the moderator.


Well, I just found out I'm a "very poor moderator" through a PM. Backyard breeder is mad at me because I would leave his thread open so he can "quickly" find a stud. And he cursed me....

Maybe I should just Johnwa him...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> Well, I just found out I'm a "very poor moderator" through a PM. Backyard breeder is mad at me because I would leave his thread open so he can "quickly" find a stud. And he cursed me....
> 
> Maybe I should just Johnwa him...


Johnwa everyone!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

LOL, we've penned a new phrase...johnwa someone. I like it !!

Just don't johnwa me


----------



## RickGibbs

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, we've penned a new phrase...johnwa someone. I like it !!
> 
> Just don't johnwa me


We will eventually......we just waiting for you to NOT do anything wrong....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Is it possible for a moderator to johnwa another moderator?


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Is it possible for a moderator to johnwa another moderator?


Want me to try? We could try Johnwa'ing Vern.....


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Is it possible for a moderator to johnwa another moderator?


Are you gonna Johnwa me for being a very poor moderator?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> Are you gonna Johnwa me for being a very poor moderator?


No...I think I'll Johnwa Vern, for doing nothing....


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> No...I think I'll Johnwa Vern, for doing nothing....


Hey yeah.....where's Vern been anyway?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> Hey yeah.....where's Vern been anyway?


I don't know....maybe he got Johnwa'd out to the kennel again....


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I don't know....maybe he got Johnwa'd out to the kennel again....


But I thought he had internet access out there......

He's being a very poor moderator.... 

F!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> But I thought he had internet access out there......
> 
> He's being a very poor moderator....
> 
> F!


ROFL!!! :lol: 

Maybe he drank too much wine last night....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Status update:



> Top Golden Retriever Sites Message
> 
> Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address. To contact the administrator click here



LOL :lol:


----------



## TheHooch

I never got the X just the Johnwa. Man has this thread exploded. LOL Someone was right we might need a thread hall of fame for threads that far exceed their original potential. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Status update:
> 
> Top Golden Retriever Sites Message
> 
> Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address. To contact the administrator click here
> 
> 
> LOL :lol:


Wow.....me too. I wonder why we got banned..... 

I have a different IP address at home though......


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> Wow.....me too. I wonder why we got banned.....
> 
> I have a different IP address at home though......


You are an evil, evil man..... and a very poor moderator...... F! 


:lol:


----------



## vrocco1

RickGibbs said:


> But I thought he had internet access out there......
> 
> He's being a very poor moderator....
> 
> F!


Hey, I had to work out of the office today! I have all evening to make you guys miserable now.


----------



## vrocco1

Maybe I should go over to the "nobody missed me" thread and brag.


----------



## RickGibbs

TheHooch said:


> I never got the X just the Johnwa. Man has this thread exploded. LOL Someone was right we might need a thread hall of fame for threads that far exceed their original potential. ROFL
> 
> Hooch


We could always start a thread where everyone can pick their top five favorite threads...

That could be fun....and bring up some old funny stuff...


----------



## vrocco1

RickGibbs said:


> Well, I just found out I'm a "very poor moderator" through a PM. Backyard breeder is mad at me because I would leave his thread open so he can "quickly" find a stud. And he cursed me....
> 
> Maybe I should just Johnwa him...


Awww, now you have to spill the beans.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

vrocco1 said:


> Maybe I should go over to the "nobody missed me" thread and brag.


We always miss you.....that's why we always talk about you behind your back....  just kidding


----------



## vrocco1

Carsonsdaddy said:


> We always miss you.....that's why we always talk about you behind your back....  just kidding


I guess I'll just turn around now.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm sooooo toast over there now, I know it for sure. It's totally official. I can't say anything more, in case there's a "spy" lurking here ... but I'm definitely permanently forevermore banned.

Son of a gun ... or something equivalent. 

Oh well, I'm out here somewhere. If anyone truly wants to find me, I'm sure they can, yes?

I'm through over there, even if he ever does let me come back I never will.


----------



## RickGibbs

Son of a Dog?


----------



## RickGibbs

vrocco1 said:


> Awww, now you have to spill the beans.


sincity post from last night. Needs a stud immediately.

I closed the thread because I just had a gut feeling about it. A couple others felt the same way.

Then he sent me an evil PM this morning saying I was a "very poor moderator." Well, duh....I haven't been paid in almost a month...

And he told me to F off.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

JoEllen,

I'm sure he read this forum and when he saw the title of the thread it sparked his interest. It would any admins of any GR forum. Then he saw you post in the thread and then posted over there to the people who wanted to get banned. :uhoh:


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm actually really surpisingly hurt. Going to have to process this.

I've been over there for over 6 years. I've contributed so much, I feel like Daisy and I grew up there. I think I feel like that's_ home_, however dysfunctional it is.

I'll get over it. I guess I wonder what I will learn and take away from this experience. I'm a little paranoid right now, like maybe johnwa is HERE, somewhere, somehow .... what really happens in cyberspace, huh? 

Daisy's ACL surgery .... I posted about that back in January. There's something like 1,500 replies in that thread, the whole experience or as far as it had come up until now. I feel like I've lost something. Isn't that weird.


----------



## TheHooch

Hey Vern you finaly showed up.

Rick I like the top 5 post so that us newbies can go back and get caught up on the best moments on the board.

Hooch


----------



## Jo Ellen

So Kimm, you think too he does lurk here?

I think he's privately paranoid schizophrenic. I hope he doesn't have goldens.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Jo Ellen said:


> I feel like I've lost something. Isn't that weird.


Nope...I felt like that when I left a forum a few years ago. I'd never leave another...

I think many admins with common interests read other forums. It's the nature of the beast. I remember when another admin posted a few times on Chats. He didn't post much, but I don't know how much he was reading.


----------



## RickGibbs

Joe posted some at CG when you all came over here..... But Joe doesn't have much time to post and read here, so I can't imagine him lurking at other forums too. 

During that time, Matt joined over here too.

If Johnwa does lurk here, I hope he has a sense of humor....with all the talking of Johnwa'ing people.....


----------



## vrocco1

TheHooch said:


> Hey Vern you finaly showed up.
> 
> Rick I like the top 5 post so that us newbies can go back and get caught up on the best moments on the board.
> 
> Hooch


LOL, Unfortunately, work sometimes interferes with my enjoyment of the forum.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

RickGibbs said:


> Joe posted some at CG when you all came over here..... But Joe doesn't have much time to post and read here, so I can't imagine him lurking at other forums too.
> 
> During that time, Matt joined over here too.
> 
> If Johnwa does lurk here, I hope he has a sense of humor....with all the talking of Johnwa'ing people.....


I should have explained it wasn't Joe. I'm Sorry. I forgot I've been around GR forums for longer than I care to admit.:uhoh: Sometimes other people fit within the story by accident.


----------



## RickGibbs

Kimm said:


> I should have explained it wasn't Joe. I'm Sorry. I forgot I've been around GR forums for longer than I care to admit.:uhoh: Sometimes other people fit within the story by accident.


I kinda thought you might be talking about someone else.... But Joe did sign up there too.

I posted over there a few times, kinda trying to keep peace between the two boards at the time....


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Judi said:


> Gifts for a holiday. No thank you until I nagged to get one. Gifts both for the "Moderator" who is not a "him" and her five Goldens. Didn't acknowledge dog gifts until I nagged some more.



'Nagged to get a thank you' may well be the operative phrase here. I mean really, who nags to get a thank you? You did ask in a thread about the package as well and you were responded to also. At the same time, the moderator had a new litter of puppies on hand. AND the moderator was having ISP troubles with many of her emails being dumped into the junk file which was also explained in open forum AND apologized for.

I'm sorry if this sounds testy but it hits a soft spot with me. Your package was very much appreciated and mentioned several times in open forum how nice it was, and yet somehow you managed to try to put information out there portraying that moderator in a bad light.

OK, enough, I just had to say that and make it clear your being banned had nothing to do with receiving your package.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Ok, I have a new twist for you all.

I was just over at TGRS to see if my post that I had made earlier had shown up. I'll backtrack ----- I posted in the forum about "Are Any Of Our Goldens Related" early this morning. I posted Sunny's reg. name and her parents and then Jazz. Then I realized that I had not posted Jazz's reg. name and of course couldn't edit my post, so posted again. I posted Jazz's name and then said something about how long it took for a post to show up and how slow the forum was. That post never made it to the forum!! So about an hour and a half ago I posted it again. Jazz's reg. name and then said that my other post had not shown up and that this had never happened at any other forum I had been on. Just checked that forum and my post is there

*BUT, HE EDITED OUT THE PART ABOUT MY POST NOT SHOWING UP!*

Isn't that illegal or something?? I'm really kinda mad!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TheHooch

Jazz & Jules said:


> 'Nagged to get a thank you' may well be the operative phrase here. I mean really, who nags to get a thank you? You did ask in a thread about the package as well and you were responded to also. At the same time, the moderator had a new litter of puppies on hand. AND the moderator was having ISP troubles with many of her emails being dumped into the junk file which was also explained in open forum AND apologized for.
> 
> I'm sorry if this sounds testy but it hits a soft spot with me. Your package was very much appreciated and mentioned several times in open forum how nice it was, and yet somehow you managed to try to put information out there portraying that moderator in a bad light.
> 
> OK, enough, I just had to say that and make it clear your being banned had nothing to do with receiving your package.


I wouldn't think so knowing the moderator. Doesn't sound like the person I know. Espcially as much as she and I were banned from other boards it would have had to take something to ban someone.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I have no clue what happened. 

I think I was banned from one forum, but I got over it quickly. Gosh, that was so long ago. It was the first forum I was ever part of.


----------



## RickGibbs

Jazzys Mom said:


> *BUT, HE EDITED OUT THE PART ABOUT MY POST NOT SHOWING UP!*
> 
> Isn't that illegal or something?? I'm really kinda mad!
> 
> Jazzys Mom


I doubt that it's illegal.....but it's censorship. That's why Joe doesn't delete or edit posts.... I will edit something if someone asks me too....but that's it...


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

I started with TGRS and ended up here after a few months. I don't go to TGRS at all anymore. I didn't really have a problem there personally but found it too rigid for my taste. This one does get a little wild now and then but I just ride the waves and eventually it settles down. :smooch:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

RickGibbs said:


> I doubt that it's illegal.....but it's censorship. That's why Joe doesn't delete or edit posts.... I will edit something if someone asks me too....but that's it...


I find this topic interesting. I've read when someone posts something or even sends an email, it's considered published???


----------



## Scorpio118

Sorry........ but........

where's Northford?? 

Im sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry!!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs

Kimm said:


> I find this topic interesting. I've read when someone posts something or even sends an email, it's considered published???


Well, I'd sure like to know more about it....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Scorpio118 said:


> Sorry........ but........
> 
> where's Northford??
> 
> Im sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry!!!!!


Northford is near, how do I explain it? Well, near Wallingford, North Haven, and North Branford?


----------



## marshab1

Wow what I missed yesterday!

I started out at TGRS because when I was searching for info on heart conditions in goldens. That site always pops up at the top of a search. And I did actually find someone that had a puppy with the same condition as Tinkerbell but it was extremely hard to communicate to each other. I still try to check in every few months and try to see if that dog is still doing Ok. 

Thankfully I found other sites like here and CG and got so much more info and support. There were a few people at TGRS that posted their support and such but I think they are all on here also. Part of why I quit over there was it was so controlled, and when I asked my original questions lookng for info he responded telling me there was basically no hope. Not the least bit supportive. Then When I posted that we had gotten confirmation of the heart problem he said basically a I told you so. Big turn offs.

And I do think he monitors other sites. Because Once I got active here and on CG I suddenly lost most of my privileges. That message you were guys were getting is one I get everytime I log in. I can't search or look up a member...

It is so much better here, bad moderators and all.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Hubby and I went to Home Depot after dinner and just got home. Guess what I had over at TGRS??? 

A private message from the admin! Here is what it said:

_Please be patient. Your account has been approved. Please do not post complaint posts on the active forum. If you have a question or an issue about the usage of this site, please e-mail me. Please do not post in all capital letters_

I PM'd him back and told him it was NOT a complaint, I just wanted to know what happened to my post. I then told him that I liked the topics of his forum but didn't want to be treated like a kindergartener

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Judi

To Jazz and Jewels,
Perhaps I wanted to know if the package was received!
You seem to know so much! 
Why was I banned?
I tried to be nice and I got hurt for it!


----------



## TheHooch

Jazzys Mom said:


> Hubby and I went to Home Depot after dinner and just got home. Guess what I had over at TGRS???
> 
> A private message from the admin! Here is what it said:
> 
> _Please be patient. Your account has been approved. Please do not post complaint posts on the active forum. If you have a question or an issue about the usage of this site, please e-mail me. Please do not post in all capital letters_
> 
> I PM'd him back and told him it was NOT a complaint, I just wanted to know what happened to my post. I then told him that I liked the topics of his forum but didn't want to be treated like a kindergartener
> 
> Jazzys Mom


He is unreal.

Hooch


----------



## Jazzys Mom

I have never encountered anyone like him on a forum. He wants to comtrol everybody and everything

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jo Ellen

I am so over TGRS! ha ha -- I'm too PISSED for that to be true :yuck:

Let's not forget it was that forum where my picture was stolen that ended up on a pillow being sold on e-bay -- WITHOUT my knowledge or my approval.

Kimm knows about this. Maybe he had nothing to do with that. Maybe he did. 

He's secretive, he's manipulative. I believe he's dishonest. I believe he's a COMMUNIST LOL

Sorry folks, this is a free forum and I'm enjoying this : A couple of mudslinger martini's over dinner is good for the spirit LOL


----------



## TheHooch

OMG I remember that I forgot it was you though. you are the reason I now copyright and watermark all my pictures. How did I forget it was you. I still remember that day like it was yesterday.

Hooch


----------



## marshab1

Jo Ellen said:


> I am so over TGRS! ha ha -- I'm too PISSED for that to be true :yuck:
> 
> Let's not forget it was that forum where my picture was stolen that ended up on a pillow being sold on e-bay -- WITHOUT my knowledge or my approval.
> 
> Kimm knows about this. Maybe he had nothing to do with that. Maybe he did.
> 
> He's secretive, he's manipulative. I believe he's dishonest. I believe he's a COMMUNIST LOL
> 
> Sorry folks, this is a free forum and I'm enjoying this : A couple of mudslinger martini's over dinner is good for the spirit LOL



I really have a hard time believing that he banned you. I mean everytime I checked in over there you had posted. He doesn't have that many regular posters compared to like here. You'd think he wouldn't want to lose them.


----------



## TheHooch

She must not have waited for permission before posting.

Hooch


----------



## Jo Ellen

He banned me, I'm 100% certain. I'm not free to say why I'm so certain, for fear he's lurking, but I am certain.


----------



## TheHooch

Oh go ahead and give him the bird. What else can he do. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Jo Ellen

He can't do anything else to me. But he can do something to the people who know me, or anyone who he thinks is communicating with me.


----------



## Jo Ellen

> That site always pops up at the top of a search.


Why is that ??


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Jo Ellen said:


> Why is that ??


Not sure but I think you can pay $$$ to have your site listed high on the search engines.


----------



## marshab1

Jazz & Jules said:


> Not sure but I think you can pay $$$ to have your site listed high on the search engines.


I think it has been explained someplace on here and money for advertising is the big reason why. As well as the number of hits I think.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Yeah, maybe he gets those dollars through his keen entrepeneurship .... marketing people's photos.


----------



## RickGibbs

Jo Ellen said:


> Let's not forget it was that forum where my picture was stolen that ended up on a pillow being sold on e-bay -- WITHOUT my knowledge or my approval.


I remember that.....

Just recently, someone joined the forum and in their intro said they were searching our gallery for a photo of a golden with his tongue hanging out.... For a bumper sticker they were selling... "My golden can lick anyone."


----------



## Jo Ellen

I saw that! It's called theft of intellectual property if the owner of the photo has not given their permission. It's a crime, but try to pursue recourse legally .... forget it, unless you have thousands and thousands of dollars.

I actually love my Daisy pillow. But if I thought for an instant that johnwa was making money from it through his forum, I would be livid. In my heart of hearts, I really hope it was just some ingenious, though less than scrupulous, little known and long forgotten member.

I'll never know for sure.


----------



## RickGibbs

Jazz & Jules said:


> Not sure but I think you can pay $$$ to have your site listed high on the search engines.


Pay per clicks is a big way to get listed high.....but not very cost effective if there are others competing for those same clicks.

GRF if naturally high in the search engines....which is huge, especially in the business I'm in....our forum does very good in the search engines....just ask Shir....Dog.


----------



## TheHooch

Jo Ellen said:


> He can't do anything else to me. But he can do something to the people who know me, or anyone who he thinks is communicating with me.


Well we are not going to list them here and just hope they have different screen names over there. :crossfing

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs

Jo Ellen said:


> I actually love my Daisy pillow. But if I thought for an instant that johnwa was making money from it through his forum, I would be livid. In my heart of hearts, I really hope it was just some ingenious, though less than scrupulous, little known and long forgotten member.


Until proven otherwise....just believe that someone loved your picture enough to do that.....take it as a compliment.


----------



## RickGibbs

TheHooch said:


> Well we are not going to list them here and just hope they have different screen names over there. :crossfing
> 
> Hooch


Woah.....hold on a second....

Do you think we got banned over there because we know Jo Ellen?

just kidding....


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Jo Ellen said:


> I saw that! It's called theft of intellectual property if the owner of the photo has not given their permission. It's a crime, but try to pursue recourse legally .... forget it, unless you have thousands and thousands of dollars.
> 
> I actually love my Daisy pillow. But if I thought for an instant that johnwa was making money from it through his forum, I would be livid. In my heart of hearts, I really hope it was just some ingenious, though less than scrupulous, little known and long forgotten member.
> 
> I'll never know for sure.


That is very interesting. I have had two companies talk to me about the rainbow photo with Brinks. I think it will be pretty funny if someone takes that. Its a once in a life time shot and I have all the sequence photos leading up to that and my brother in law is a shark for an attorney so if they steal it, God help them. LOL!!!! People may not be happy because I am leaning toward Purina who is interested because of what they may do with it. I have had a few photos stolen before and tried to be sold on ebay and I have had someone actually take a photo I gave him as a gift and take it out of the frame and then go to a place where I know the photo manager and she called me because she thought it was one of my photos. So I went up and sure enough it was mine. I had given him a photo of Dan Marino because his kid loved Marino. He in turn went up to the photo store and asked to have twenty five eight by tens made up. So Colleen called me and when he got there, to pick up his photos, he almost passed out when he saw me walk out from the darkroom. He was unbelievable. He lost out if it was for his kid because he had the original taken away. People are unreal but they will try.


----------



## TheHooch

YEAH Purina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOOOOOOO Dan Marino fan man What an idiot!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

RickGibbs said:


> I AM RICKJEN....BOW DOWN BEFORE ME!!!!!
> is this a new site? bow down before me, does that mean the moderator is of very short stature and we have to bow down so he can see us face to face?


----------



## TheHooch

Rut Roh someone is asking to get Johnwa'ed. Yikes!!!!!! ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom

sophie said:


> RickGibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I AM RICKJEN....BOW DOWN BEFORE ME!!!!!
> is this a new site? bow down before me, does that mean the moderator is of very short stature and we have to bow down so he can see us face to face?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have to bow down and worship Rick Jen..hes god..........
Click to expand...


----------



## RickGibbs

Maggies mom said:


> Of course you have to bow down and worship Rick Jen..hes god..........


lol....now remember....the RickJen name was Hooch's idea.....

But the Bow Down Before Me seemed fitting.....


----------



## Maggies mom

RickGibbs said:


> lol....now remember....the RickJen name was Hooch's idea.....
> 
> But the Bow Down Before Me seemed fitting.....


Well you do need a worship day.....


----------



## TheHooch

Well RickJen seemed so appropiate for what we were doing. I almost signed up as Hoochwa.

Hooch


----------



## Jo Ellen

Hoochwa ... now that made me LAUGH.


----------



## TheHooch

I wa afraid he wouldn;t let me register so I just went by old bald dog cause I knew no one would of had to guess. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Um, I'm not sure, but I think I might be banned too....???

When I try to log in, I get that message that says that the forums are in read only mode and that I might not have access to the page...something like that.

I didn't even post, I just looked at the posts from others, so how crazy is that?

Anyway, just thought I'd share....I think I'll be off to bed...night, everyone.


----------



## TheHooch

Night . I am beginning to wonder if he is comparing member lists and banning people. Crack head.

Hooch


----------



## marshab1

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Um, I'm not sure, but I think I might be banned too....???
> 
> When I try to log in, I get that message that says that the forums are in read only mode and that I might not have access to the page...something like that.
> 
> I didn't even post, I just looked at the posts from others, so how crazy is that?
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share....I think I'll be off to bed...night, everyone.


That's what everyone sees. I've been seeing that for months periodically.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Jo Ellen said:


> I saw that! It's called theft of intellectual property if the owner of the photo has not given their permission. It's a crime, but try to pursue recourse legally .... forget it, unless you have thousands and thousands of dollars.
> 
> I actually love my Daisy pillow. But if I thought for an instant that johnwa was making money from it through his forum, I would be livid. In my heart of hearts, I really hope it was just some ingenious, though less than scrupulous, little known and long forgotten member.
> 
> I'll never know for sure.


I remember searching all the other photos to find the two other dogs on the pillow. I still have the photo of the pillow and just recently removed (I think) the photo of the two other dogs from my photobucket account. They might still be there. I was using it to compare online photos of Goldens. When that photo popped up on his site, my heart was pounding...

If Goldensonly hadn't purchased that pillow and posted it, we may have never known the fabric was out there. They also were selling a wonderful table runner!:doh:


----------



## Scorpio118

Kimm said:


> Northford is near, how do I explain it? Well, near Wallingford, North Haven, and North Branford?


 
DUH - I so posted THAT in the wrong topic huh? :doh:

I know where all those towns are too!!!!! I have a cousin in Wallingford - going to send them an email....

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Scorpio118

Jo-Ellen - you KNOW that slimy [email protected]$TARD was behind Daisy's photo - HE HAD TO BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :no: :no: :no: It definitely wouldnt suprise me - he's a control freak with a lil penis.......... WAIT - HE DOESNT HAVE ONE!!

HE IS THE :satan: FOR SURE!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Wow, I just learned this morning that Daisy's ACL thread over there is closed now. The End. 

I swear, I really do think that one thread had the most activity in that forum's history. It was like my personal journal. I can't believe it's closed. Wow. Now I know people over there are going to look at that and say HUH? 

You know Kimm....I passed over Goldenonly's thread about that pillow many times before I finally opened the link to e-bay. I had never looked at anything on e-bay before that. What a freaky moment LOL

Scorp -- you crack me up, hon.


----------



## Scorpio118

Just looking out for your best interest my dear.......... :smooch:

I had to join HERE didnt I just to keep track of you and my Daisy duke........ :bowl:


----------



## Jo Ellen

Love you too, Scorp !! :smooch:


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

marshab1 said:


> That's what everyone sees. I've been seeing that for months periodically.


Oh, ok, good to know...thanks.


----------



## Jo Ellen

That's what I see and I know for certainty that I am banned.

Have you tried to send johnwa an e-mail? Ask him. Maybe he'll respond. He didn't respond to me.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Jo Ellen said:


> I am so over TGRS! ha ha -- I'm too PISSED for that to be true :yuck:
> 
> Let's not forget it was that forum where my picture was stolen that ended up on a pillow being sold on e-bay -- WITHOUT my knowledge or my approval.
> 
> Kimm knows about this. Maybe he had nothing to do with that. Maybe he did.
> 
> He's secretive, he's manipulative. I believe he's dishonest. I believe he's a COMMUNIST LOL
> 
> Sorry folks, this is a free forum and I'm enjoying this : A couple of mudslinger martini's over dinner is good for the spirit LOL


 
You forgot SLIMY, SNEAKY and UNDERHANDED! 
Its unforgivable to do that! That's theft and you should go after him for it! What do you have to lose now ---- he's banned you anyway

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Jo Ellen said:


> That's what I see and I know for certainty that I am banned.
> 
> Have you tried to send johnwa an e-mail? Ask him. Maybe he'll respond. He didn't respond to me.


Nah, it's ok. I'll just keep to myself over here at GRF. I didn't really post that much over there (like hardly ever) so it's not a big deal. He just needs to get a life if all he has to do is ban people for no reason at all.

I'm sorry you got banned though, especially since you were an active member of the board, and obviously contributed a lot over there. He's really crazy to ban you!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm not at all certain johnwa had anything to do with that. The pictures are posted publicly, anyone can gain access to them or copy them for their own use.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Thank you sweetie, I appreciate that


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Hey Jo Ellen...him banning you like that is 100% HIS loss! I was on that forum very briefly and found him a little odd to say the least (downright rude a lot of the time actually) I can't believe he banned you for nothing...he may have a forum about goldens but there aint nothing 'golden' about his attitude!


----------



## TheHooch

Emma&Tilly said:


> Hey Jo Ellen...him banning you like that is 100% HIS loss! I was on that forum very briefly and found him a little odd to say the least (downright rude a lot of the time actually) I can't believe he banned you for nothing...he may have a forum about goldens but there aint nothing 'golden' about his attitude!


Amen to that!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Someone should Johnwa him.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

GoldenLover84 said:


> Someone should Johnwa him.


That may cause the universe to explode.... I don't think you CAN Johnwa Johnwa.... 

:uhoh:


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm over it. Totally. I'm not even mad anymore.


----------



## TheHooch

Carsonsdaddy said:


> That may cause the universe to explode.... I don't think you CAN Johnwa Johnwa....
> 
> :uhoh:


 
LOL, that remided me to the Staples Easy button. You can't use an Easy Button to find an Easy button.

Hooch


----------



## kezia14

*This one, SPECIAL for me....*

Just this time i visit Goldens Forum.....:scratchch
And i think this forum is the best, coz in this forum there are many kinds of programs we have in here....:dblthumb2
But another, NEVER MIND........:nono:
I love this site is it right ??!!!


----------



## Swampcollie

Boy Hooch, you guys must have had a boring week back their in August. 



Long since banned from TGRS regards!

SC


----------



## TheHooch

Yeha best I remember Swampie you got banned around the first tim I got banned. I have been banned there a couple of times since just for being an ass to Johnwa. Everytime I get a new IP address if is off to see Johnwa. LOL Sure is good to see ya Swampie!!!!

Hooch


----------

